# Dr. Anna L.



## heeftmeer (Apr 22, 2012)

A mansion what looks like a hospital but that wasn't. Strange place. We where here in the evening after a long ride from Thuringen so did a quickone. 
Boxes with pills all over the place and all those bottles with misterious organs. All stuff was still inside. A little disturbed but no problem to take a view photo's.

1



Play some by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Don't forget to take your pills by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Medical examination by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



The lab of Dr. Anna L by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The idea of health by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Wartezimmer by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG dread to think whats in the jars great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks an amazing place great pics


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 22, 2012)

What A Stunning Looking Place. I Could Spend Days There...


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2012)

Another great find that heeftmeer! Weird looking place!!


----------



## ajarb (Apr 22, 2012)

"A mansion what looks like a hospital but that wasn't." It looks like you found Jigsaw's house


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 23, 2012)

7



The room with the paintings by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



The dress by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

9



The teeth of Dr. Anna L by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

10



The bed outside by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 23, 2012)

Bloody hell. That's just nuts.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2012)

Another great set of photos.


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a truly amazing find, and some wonderful photographs to accompany it 

I will be exploring in Germany in a few months, and will be over the moon if I come across anywhere half as good as this 

Thanks for posting

-RR


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow just sheer epicness , amazing imagery


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 24, 2012)

thats incredible...i want to come sploring with you!! amazing find well done


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2012)

Your pictures are amazing! Im so jealous, what a dream of an explore. Thanks for sharing


----------

